# Thinking About This Forum!



## workingatit (Nov 13, 2012)

So I realized it has been over a year since I have visited this place. I cannot BELIEVE how fast it all went - but wanted to stop by and give an update and to thank the people who guided me with some FANTASTIC advice -- like Tron and Wazza -- and not only the advice - but the laughs that came with it! 

You can view my story by looking for my links in my profile --- basically we had almost 10 years of hell.

He moved back in April of 2013 ---- the first few months were awkward to say the least......it was like walking on eggshells. We both wanted to prove to the other we could be different -- mostly me --- and he was very untrusting that I would really be different.

Fast forward to December 2014 --- we are HAPPIER than we have ever been. We say I love you again.....we ENJOY being together and our marriage and relationship as a whole have never been better. 

We still disagree - we still argue....but we do not take it to that place. We have learned to manage our differences --- and although he still drives me nuts -- I love him to death.

Even yesterday -- a simple text from him "Thank you for all you do - I appreciate it" ---- I am not sure he has ever written something that sweet! 

I was 100% sure we were getting divorced. 

We have been together since 1992 ---- yep 20 odd years. Most people quit. We did not. 

Life is good and I am proud of us and our family! My daughter has learned such a great lesson through all of this too - and of course no kid wants their parents apart -- so she is super happy.

THANK YOU to everyone here who gave so much of their time. I am going to try and come by when I can to give back to others with what I have learned as well!

:smthumbup:


----------



## Jharm (Oct 20, 2014)

That's awesome! Congrats


----------

